
Postgres 9.5 Release Notes - ahochhaus
http://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/release-9-5.html
======
egroat
I'm just really happy about the allowing of update when inserts conflict. This
will tidy a lot of code up for me and make writing in the future that much
neater.

[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.5/static/sql-
insert.html](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.5/static/sql-insert.html)

------
bni
Anyone have ever built an application utilising row level security?

In old-school systems you normally have one database user and a connection
pool set up in the app with that user. Row level access is handeld with join
tables to sort out what data is accessible for the specific users (sent as
parameter to most queries).

With row-level security you would crate a db-user for each application user
and also its own connection pool?

~~~
wmfiv
RLS doesn't require the use of a db user. For example you could use a session
variable to identify your logical user and use that in the RLS query.

------
lobster_johnson
Dupe:
[http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1636/](http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1636/)

~~~
ahochhaus
This post links to the release notes. The post you mention links to the press
release. They contain similar but different information.

~~~
lobster_johnson
Sure, but this is about the new release — I don't see the point of having two
threads about the same thing. (The press release links to the release notes,
too.)

~~~
ahochhaus
Fair point. It is reasonable to demote this post.

Personally, I always read the release notes but am less interested in the
press release. I think many others prefer the opposite, hence my posting both.
You raise a valid point though.

------
someotheridiot
I'm excited about the sorting improvements. Large index creation performance
has been an embarrassment (I often have to defend pg against Oracle!),
hopefully this will make things vastly better.

